# Cures for smelly feet



## peterc1972 (Dec 20, 2012)

As the title suggests any cures for smelly feet gratefully recieved. Apart from cutting them off.


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

If its down to excessive sweating there are treatments ranging from mild electrical currents being passed through the affected area in a water solution to severing the nerves that supply the sweat glands.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Odour eaters.


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

I normally just wash my feet then put daktarin on them and after a while stops them smelling


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

shoot yourself in the head you're disgusting


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

RascaL18 said:


> View attachment 107919
> 
> 
> View attachment 107921
> ...


pretty sure thats just a myth


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Wash em, never wear shoes without socks, trainers in the washing machine and cat litter in your shoes when your not wearing em.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> pretty sure thats just a myth


no it works!! i use it regularly


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

decent talcum powder


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> shoot yourself in the head you're disgusting


this is a joke btw, your feet would still smell :lol:

odour eaters works spray it in your shoes


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

RascaL18 said:


> no it works!! i use it regularly


lies!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

talc m8


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> lies!!


send a prepaid envelope to my house and ill post you my socks after a day at work and gym!!


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> send a prepaid envelope to my house and ill post you my socks after a day at work and gym!!


lol youre obsessed with proving stuff to people on this forum


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

wash your feet twice a day,and apply mouthwash to them and let them dry,the alcohol in the mouthwash kills the bac.plus you will have shiney toes


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

GeorgeUK-M said:


> lol youre obsessed with proving stuff to people on this forum


because i always see people spout off **** but never prove it but im here today to stand my ground and prove to you people soap and water does cure smelly feet!!!!!


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> because i always see people spout off **** but never prove it but im here today to stand my ground and prove to you people soap and water does cure smelly feet!!!!!


ok


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

GeorgeUK-M said:


> ok


oh n by the way what else have i tried to prove???


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> oh n by the way what else have i tried to prove???


bore off mate


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

GeorgeUK-M said:


> bore off mate


what the fucck is up with you......


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

light the blue touch paper and stand back folks :lol:


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> trainers in the washing machine and cat litter in your shoes when your not wearing em.


Does that work?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

anthony900220 said:


> Does that work?


yes your feet just stink of cat sh*t instead so no one notices your cheesy odour


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

peterc1972 said:


> As the title suggests any cures for smelly feet gratefully recieved. Apart from cutting them off.


I use this for my arm pits as it works, it kills all germs dead=no odour but apparently you can use this on the feet too.

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1288&prodid=1531

If you do decide to buy it and use it for the feet, update here with your findings.


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

deodrant


----------



## peterc1972 (Dec 20, 2012)

madmuscles said:


> I use this for my arm pits as it works, it kills all germs dead=no odour but apparently you can use this on the feet too.
> 
> http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1288&prodid=1531
> 
> If you do decide to buy it and use it for the feet, update here with your findings.


I've tried most things suggested but i'll give this a go and let you know.


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Are your socks 100% cotton? My old man had rank feet for years, he change the brand of socks he wore and bingo! Same goes for your shoes, plastic or nylon lined shoes make your feet humm!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

eat your own semen


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> eat your own semen


Did it work for you


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

anthony900220 said:


> Did it work for you


I dont have smelly feet


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, no doubt it is bacteria, you can soak your feet in sea salt, or spray colloidal silver on them.


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Just date a French girl. She'll probably love the smell.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

As weird as this may sound...... Soak your feet in a vinegar/water mix.

Mild bleach solution also works.

If you google you will find instructions.


----------



## peterc1972 (Dec 20, 2012)

Finally got hold of some Ice guard and it seems to be working.


----------

